# Online Police Logs



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

Wasn't sure which forum to post in. But are there any sites that have online police logs for Mass? Thanx guys


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

UMass-Amherst police post their police logs under their "communication" bar on thier website. A lot of other smaller colleges post their logs also. I don't know too many towns that do that though.


----------



## jd (Oct 18, 2002)

Yarmouth PD at
www.yarmouthpolice.com


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Northeastern gives some of the "highlights" of the crime log to our school newspaper which is at http://www.nu-news.com


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

Hamilton PD did at one point, but haven't recently. There still are archived logs on the web site. www.hamiltonpolice.com


----------



## bpd145 (Dec 1, 2002)

Try www.townonline.com .Most of the Community News Group papers have a weekly Police log.


----------



## hupd451 (Nov 20, 2002)

HUPD's can be found at www.hupd.harvard.edu


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

checked this townonline site and of course they didn't have Bridgewater on it. Checked the Bridgewater website to see if they had police logs on there but no luck. O well


----------



## mikefo (Jan 15, 2003)

Most cities and towns have an online paper, which posts police and fire logs. See Townline Online

Mike


----------



## MCOA41 (Sep 5, 2002)

East Longmeadow Posts their Brief Log on their website.

http://www.eastlongmeadow.org/Police/myweb/index.htm


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Raynham Police Department Log
or 
RPDLOG

http://www.raynhampd.com/RPDlog.htm


----------

